# How long does the human scent last in the woods?



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

someone said on here a couple days or so


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have heard up to three days. No idea if it's true or not. As strong as their nose is, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

im not real sure bout human scent, but my dogs ran to a tree the other day that i had tied a hog to 2 weeks ago. they were going nuts tryin to get wind on what direction to go.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I read on a post it lasts about 3 days but that could be wrong.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not really sure. I checked a trail cam Wednesday afternoon. On Saturday morning I watched a doe feeding near the trail cam then she ran a few yards away when she was near the cam. She didn't feed anymore near the cam.


----------



## stillhoyt (Jun 27, 2008)

Depends on conditions and other variables. Rain will clean things up. Cold weather means less scent. Deer will also react differently in the big woods where they rarely get human scent, as compared to populated areas where they often come in contact with scent. I got a good lesson about 6 years ago. Watched 3 coyotes hit my scent trail, rubber boots and sprayed down, 6 hours old, they turned tail, run back where they had come from at full speed.


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

this is a debate topic honestly, I really (imo) dont think anyone can give a honest set answer. There would be to many varibles like strength of smell, weather etc etc. I have had many different situations when it comes to scent, I cant just give you one set example. My best advise is to keep any human scent to a minimum. I know it sounds kind of lame, but really it is the easist way


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Scent stays on the ground and on the things we touch for about 2-3 days. When it rains, it is mostly washed away. Going to my stands, I wear Elimitrax boots and gloves. I spray the bottoms of the boots with deer dander.


----------

